# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  ¿Qué ha impulsado el aumento de las tarifas de  polinización de los últimos 20 años?

## Polinizaciones

Un nuevo estudio de la Universidad Estatal de Carolina del Norte muestra que los 
precios de la miel, los ácaros invasores y el costo del combustible son factores claves.
"Este es el primer análisis exhaustivo del mercado de la polinización en América del Norte, y 
quisimos entender mejor las fuerzas económicas que afectan las tarifas de polinización", dice 
Walter Thurman, un economista agrario y de recursos en NC State y coautor de un artículo que 
describe el estudio. Las tarifas de polinización son los costos que cobra un apicultor para 
proporcionar una única colmena de alrededor de 30.000 abejas mientras que un cultivo 
determinado está floreciendo.
El documento, "El mercado de la polinización con abejas de miel", se publicó en la edición más 
reciente de la revista American Journal of Agricultural Economics. Fue coescrito por Randal Rucker 
de Montana State University y Michael Burgett de Oregon State University.
El uso de abejas para la polinización es esencial para los cultivos en los Estados Unidos. Las tarifas
de polinización han aumentado de manera lenta pero constante durante los últimos 20 años. 
Algunos cultivos, como el trébol y los arándanos, al ser polinizados mediante el uso de colmenas, 
ayudan a las abejas a aumentar sus reservas de miel. Son los llamados "cultivos melíferos".
Otros, denominados cultivos no melíferos, tales como manzanas y peras, por lo general no 
facilitan la producción de miel de manera significativa para las abejas. Los almendros, son una 
clase especial. Durante la polinización, los productores de almendra colocan tantas colmenas en 
los huertos que las abejas no producen miel y tienen que ser alimentadas por los apicultores.
En 1990, las tarifas reales de polinización (en dólares de 2009) para los cultivos melíferos fue
poco menos de 20 dólares, mientras que los honorarios para los cultivos no melíferos, fue 40 
dólares. Para el año 2009, las tarifas aumentaron a cerca de 35 dólares para los cultivos melíferos
y alrededor de 70 dólares para los no melíferos. Para el caso de la polinización de almendros se 
observó un aumento significativamente mayor, aumentando de unos 50 dólares en 1993 a 
alrededor de 150 dólares en 2009.
Los investigadores encontraron que, tal vez como era de esperar, los apicultores cobraban tarifas 
más bajas por la polinización de cultivos melíferos puesto que la miel producida podía ser 
comercializada con posterioridad.    Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: EE.UU.- Aumento en los precios del servicio de Polinización Artículo: En los últimos 11 años hubo más de 11,000 empresas que solo exportaron un año Artículo: Exportaciones no tradicionales se quintuplicaron en últimos 11 años Artículo: Producción nacional de trigo aumentó 35% en últimos seis años alcanzando las 230 mil TM Artículo: Las exportaciones de quínua orgánica crecen más del 800% en los últimos 5 años

----------

